# Motor Replacement Options - MAXNC



## kf4zht (May 28, 2013)

Looking for some replacement ideas/options for my CNC mill. The mill is a MAXNC 10 (http://www.maxnc.net/product_p/maxnc10.htm) and the motor currently is the stock 1/10HP universal Dayton (http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-Universal-ACDC-MotorOpen-2M037). The mill has been converted from the servo system and MaxNC software to the probotix kit (http://www.probotix.com/3_axis_stepper_motor_driver_kits/3_axis_probostep_stepper_motor_driver_kit/) and the controller runs on LinuxCNC

When I got it the PO said that the brushes were going bad, based on the sound of the motor this is true, along with the bearing/bushings going out. Several times I have already stalled the motor during my learning CNC. The PO did include a speed control in the form of a HF router speed control.

I see 3 options:
1. Replace the brushes - about $20-30, won't fix the bearings/bushings if bad, but it is the easiest
2. Upgrade to the 1/5 HP motor option. I can get it from either MaxNC or direct from grainger, will cost around $200. Can either make new mounts or buy the kit. Gives me more power
3. Upgrade to something else. Cost unknown and time unknown.

Based on what I have already seen in using it I would really like to at least control spindle on/off from LinuxCNC, speed control would be even better. I have seen a couple people mention using a Sherline Motor/controller package, but not many details and I cannot find the PN on sherline's site. I considered a treadmill motor, but I think that most of them are a little overkill for both weight and power on this size machine. 

I am really looking for a motor around 1/4hp or so that is similar size and high spindle speed (8K+).

For the controller I see that Probotix has a Relay board I could use for a simple on/off, but I would prefer to have speed control. Not sure what is compatible with linuxcnc. A google search didn't really give me anything useful.


----------

